# Reserve PT



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 12:00:44 EST*
This is primarily for Sean, but always open -
            Sean, a while ago you compiled a QL2 guide for us. It was a great 
help. But I remember your comments about the physical training. You said that 
your buddy went from a couch potato, to someone who could run 3.5 k‘s no 
problem, inside one month. You said he managed this by running as far as he 
could, then walking for 3 minuteslater shortened to 2 and then repeating 
the process 4 or five more times. He did this everyday, thus making him able 
to run the mentioned distance inside 1 month.
    But, during the winter months, it‘s very difficult to do running in the 
morning at about 6:00am ,right before school and I, like so many other 
recruits, already have a part time job, at which I must work usually 2/3 
times a week from right after school3 till about 9:45.
    So I‘m wondering how we can train so efficiently during the winter 
months. In the summer, I can just get up early and do PT every morning, but 
what about when the snow‘s falling? Should I just run in the snow?
                Thanks.
                            -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 13:30:13 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Hey Matt, if you live in an apartment try running the stairs.  This is an
excellent aerobic workout albeit boring, and keep up the weight training.
Pushups and situps are a must!
I am walking/running an 8km course most nights to get in shape and beat the
Christmas Cake blues. 
-----Original Message-----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com [mailto:Juno847627709@aol.com]
Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 12:01 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Reserve PT
This is primarily for Sean, but always open -
            Sean, a while ago you compiled a QL2 guide for us. It was a
great 
help. But I remember your comments about the physical training. You said
that 
your buddy went from a couch potato, to someone who could run 3.5 k‘s no 
problem, inside one month. You said he managed this by running as far as he 
could, then walking for 3 minuteslater shortened to 2 and then repeating 
the process 4 or five more times. He did this everyday, thus making him able
to run the mentioned distance inside 1 month.
    But, during the winter months, it‘s very difficult to do running in the 
morning at about 6:00am ,right before school and I, like so many other 
recruits, already have a part time job, at which I must work usually 2/3 
times a week from right after school3 till about 9:45.
    So I‘m wondering how we can train so efficiently during the winter 
months. In the summer, I can just get up early and do PT every morning, but 
what about when the snow‘s falling? Should I just run in the snow?
                Thanks.
                            -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Reserve PT
Hey Matt, if you live in an apartment try running the 
stairs. This is an excellent aerobic workout albeit boring, and 
keep up the weight training. Pushups and situps are a must!
I am walking/running an 8km course most nights to get 
in shape and beat the Christmas Cake blues. 
-----Original Message-----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com [mailto:Juno847627709@aol.com]
Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 12:01 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Reserve PT
This is primarily for Sean, but always open -
nb
sp Sean, a while ago you compiled a QL2 guide for us. It was a great 
help. But I remember your comments about the 
physical training. You said that 
your buddy went from a couch potato, to someone who 
could run 3.5 k‘s no 
problem, inside one month. You said he managed this 
by running as far as he 
could, then walking for 3 minuteslater shortened to 
2 and then repeating 
the process 4 or five more times. He did this 
everyday, thus making him able 
to run the mentioned distance inside 1 month.
 But, during the winter months, 
it‘s very difficult to do running in the 
morning at about 6:00am ,right before school and 
I, like so many other 
recruits, already have a part time job, at which I 
must work usually 2/3 
times a week from right after school3 till about 
9:45.
 So I‘m wondering how we can train 
so efficiently during the winter 
months. In the summer, I can just get up early and 
do PT every morning, but 
what about when the snow‘s falling? Should I just 
run in the snow?
nb
sp Thanks.
nb
spnb
sp -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 15:44:54 -0500*
Matt,
On my last QL2 course, the instructors had us run outside almost every 
morning... they especially liked the snow cause it‘s harder to run in!  The 
only factor that made them decide not to run was thr temp., if it was too 
cold, the cold air can "burn" your lungs, causing more injury than good.  So 
they only ran if it was reasonable -15 or warmer
Mason
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *27 Dec 2000 20:57:43 -0000*
It has been my experience that running in snow SUCKS. i generally dont run much in the winter, but yeah stairs are always good. If you have the drive to run in the snow, more power to ya. I can‘t think of any physical reason why you shouldnt run.
if you are in decent shape now, if you can run 3-5 km without much difficulty, then you should be ok if you ran, say, twice a week, just to maintain your level of fitness. im not saying dont run, im saying depending on where you live, winter can be damn cold, so if you ran a bit less i think you can get away with it, dignity intact.
but definately keep on with the pushups and situps!
Sean
On Wed, 27 Dec 2000 13:30:13 -0500 "Harwood, Steve"  wrote:
>Hey Matt, if you live in an apartment try running the stairs.  This is an
>excellent aerobic workout albeit boring, and keep up the weight training.
>Pushups and situps are a must!
>
>I am walking/running an 8km course most nights to get in shape and beat the
>Christmas Cake blues. 
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com [mailto:Juno847627709@aol.com]
>Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 12:01 PM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Reserve PT
>
>
>This is primarily for Sean, but always open -
>            Sean, a while ago you compiled a QL2 guide for us. It was a
>great 
>help. But I remember your comments about the physical training. You said
>that 
>your buddy went from a couch potato, to someone who could run 3.5 k‘s no 
>problem, inside one month. You said he managed this by running as far as he 
>could, then walking for 3 minuteslater shortened to 2 and then repeating 
>the process 4 or five more times. He did this everyday, thus making him able
>
>to run the mentioned distance inside 1 month.
>    But, during the winter months, it‘s very difficult to do running in the 
>morning at about 6:00am ,right before school and I, like so many other 
>recruits, already have a part time job, at which I must work usually 2/3 
>times a week from right after school3 till about 9:45.
>    So I‘m wondering how we can train so efficiently during the winter 
>months. In the summer, I can just get up early and do PT every morning, but 
>what about when the snow‘s falling? Should I just run in the snow?
>                Thanks.
>                            -Matt B.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>
>CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
>privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
>applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
>recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
>to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
>distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
>contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
>in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
>immediately by return e-mail.
>
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 18:02:50 EST*
ok.
that‘s pretty cool.
I want to call teh PT administratorfor lack of proper terms and set an 
appointment for about April.
All that I‘ve got left is the PT Test and the interview.
If I did the test in April, and then had the interview shortly thereafter, 
I‘d still be able to get on an Infantry QL2/3 for this summer, right?
            -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *28 Dec 2000 02:10:35 -0000*
Thats a tough call. I dont know exactly how they run things, but I know that I was ACCEPTED in April, and I barely got onto my QL2 which started 7 weeks later. If I were you I‘d try to do it earlier than that...say, mid Feb. Mind you if you don‘t feel you are ready to do all the testing, then its better to wait. But the test itself is nothing strenuous, so dont worry about it too much. You want to get your application all ready to go, complete with your finished interview and fitness test, while still taking into consideration that they have to run a security check on you, which from what I hear is what takes the most time. I finished all of my stuff at the beginning of March and I was sworn in April 6. They had to really move to get me onto course...i didnt know for sure when i was going until the week before i left. 
All I‘m saying is its better to get it in a little early as opposed to a week too late, because it would really suck if you didnt get on course.
Sean
>ok.
>that‘s pretty cool.
>I want to call teh PT administratorfor lack of proper terms and set an 
>appointment for about April.
>All that I‘ve got left is the PT Test and the interview.
>If I did the test in April, and then had the interview shortly thereafter, 
>I‘d still be able to get on an Infantry QL2/3 for this summer, right?
>            -Matt B.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 22:26:23 -0500*
Matt, I echo Sean‘s advice.  I did my PT two weeks ago and I passed it with
a breeze and even surprised myself.  Make sure you can do your pushups and
sit-ups and get into good cardiovascular shape by doing some stairs my
earlier advice in the crummy weather.  If I can do the PT anyone can. The
interview was not difficult either.  Like I was told in this forum, look the
interviewer in the eyes, be sure of your answers, read up and research
Canada‘s Defence Policies, current peacekeeping engagements, and know why
you want to join. My interview lasted about 2 hours because I am going
direct entry officer.
Good Luck and be prepared.
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Pte Sean
Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 9:11 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Reserve PT
Thats a tough call. I dont know exactly how they run things, but I know that
I was ACCEPTED in April, and I barely got onto my QL2 which started 7 weeks
later. If I were you I‘d try to do it earlier than that...say, mid Feb. Mind
you if you don‘t feel you are ready to do all the testing, then its better
to wait. But the test itself is nothing strenuous, so dont worry about it
too much. You want to get your application all ready to go, complete with
your finished interview and fitness test, while still taking into
consideration that they have to run a security check on you, which from what
I hear is what takes the most time. I finished all of my stuff at the
beginning of March and I was sworn in April 6. They had to really move to
get me onto course...i didnt know for sure when i was going until the week
before i left.
All I‘m saying is its better to get it in a little early as opposed to a
week too late, because it would really suck if you didnt get on course.
Sean
>ok.
>that‘s pretty cool.
>I want to call teh PT administratorfor lack of proper terms and set an
>appointment for about April.
>All that I‘ve got left is the PT Test and the interview.
>If I did the test in April, and then had the interview shortly thereafter,
>I‘d still be able to get on an Infantry QL2/3 for this summer, right?
>            -Matt B.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years
of age and older!
Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor
the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly
disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 23:24:45 -0500*
My PT test was... well... I won‘t say a joke because it wasn‘t, but I‘ll be the first to admit that I‘ve got lots of work to do before I head off to Infantry School in May. My main problem was my ludicrous lack of coordination for reasons unknown when I did the step test. Basically it consists of walking up and down two steps to a cadence set by a tape counted off. Everything elseI got through okay, but I‘m committing myself to major improvements before I leave for RESO Ph. 1 in May. I‘m planning a broad mix of weight and non-weight strength training, mixed with my penchant for martial arts, and I have to get some cold weather gear to start running because I sorely lack it. I‘m going trekking in Costa Rica for a while in February as well to bolster my endurance I‘ll be doing plenty of long hikes with a respectable pack load and such, and I figure that will help out. I was jokingly instructed to set up the Regiment‘s Jungle Warfare School while I‘m there during the Men‘s Mess Dinner last week...
In any case, to all those preparing for the tests, just relax, get lots of sleep, and don‘t stress about it. In the interviews just look over what Mr. Harwood mentioned, be sure to make lots of eye contact and practice answers to questions you think you‘re likely to be asked.
For whoever was interested in hearing our progress as we join, right now I‘m waiting for Brigade to get stood back up from holidays so that the last of my paperwork comes through, the Regt. expects to enrol me fully in early January, and I will be starting a pre-study course shortly thereafter with6 others preparing for a career as an officer... being myself, a second RESO Officer Cadet, a DEO, two NCM‘s going to RMC next year, and two two SNCO‘s who are being commissioned.
I‘ll keep anyone interested posted of future developments.
Paratus,
Nick
gtFrom: "Steve Harwood" 
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gtTo: 
gtSubject: RE: Reserve PT 
gtDate: Wed, 27 Dec 2000 22:26:23 -0500 
gt 
gtMatt, I echo Sean‘s advice. I did my PT two weeks ago and I passed it with 
gta breeze and even surprised myself. Make sure you can do your pushups and 
gtsit-ups and get into good cardiovascular shape by doing some stairs my 
gtearlier advice in the crummy weather. If I can do the PT anyone can. The 
gtinterview was not difficult either. Like I was told in this forum, look the 
gtinterviewer in the eyes, be sure of your answers, read up and research 
gtCanada‘s Defence Policies, current peacekeeping engagements, and know why 
gtyou want to join. My interview lasted about 2 hours because I am going 
gtdirect entry officer. 
gt 
gtGood Luck and be prepared. 
gt 
gtSteve 
gt 
gt-----Original Message----- 
gtFrom: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On 
gtBehalf Of Pte Sean 
gtSent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 9:11 PM 
gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gtSubject: Re: Reserve PT 
gt 
gt 
gtThats a tough call. I dont know exactly how they run things, but I know that 
gtI was ACCEPTED in April, and I barely got onto my QL2 which started 7 weeks 
gtlater. If I were you I‘d try to do it earlier than that...say, mid Feb. Mind 
gtyou if you don‘t feel you are ready to do all the testing, then its better 
gtto wait. But the test itself is nothing strenuous, so dont worry about it 
gttoo much. You want to get your application all ready to go, complete with 
gtyour finished interview and fitness test, while still taking into 
gtconsideration that they have to run a security check on you, which from what 
gtI hear is what takes the most time. I finished all of my stuff at the 
gtbeginning of March and I was sworn in April 6. They had to really move to 
gtget me onto course...i didnt know for sure when i was going until the week 
gtbefore i left. 
gt 
gtAll I‘m saying is its better to get it in a little early as opposed to a 
gtweek too late, because it would really suck if you didnt get on course. 
gtSean 
gt 
gt 
gt gtok. 
gt gtthat‘s pretty cool. 
gt gtI want to call teh PT administratorfor lack of proper terms and set an 
gt gtappointment for about April. 
gt gtAll that I‘ve got left is the PT Test and the interview. 
gt gtIf I did the test in April, and then had the interview shortly thereafter, 
gt gtI‘d still be able to get on an Infantry QL2/3 for this summer, right? 
gt gt -Matt B. 
gt gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtmessage body. 
gt gt 
gt 
gt_________________________________________________________________ 
gtGet your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com  
gtBudweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years 
gtof age and older! 
gt 
gt 
gt 
gtDisclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor 
gtthe operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have 
gtseen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly 
gtdisclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part. 
gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gtmessage body. 
gt 
gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gtmessage body. 
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Thu, 28 Dec 2000 08:29:03 -0500*
Nick, I‘d be interested in how you make out.  I laughed when you mentioned
about your coordination problem with the stairs. I hadn‘t done any stairs
test since highschool and I am not the greatest dancer either.  I had
prepared myself aerobically but did not know how I would be able to manage
the cadence.  The fellow before me was a police officer getting into the
reserves. I thought that he‘d be in shape already so I was listening to the
taped cadence while he was in the next room.  After 15 minutes of the stairs
he came out drenched, red-faced, and his tongue was hanging out.  This
really psyched me out and I began to wonder why I was there, questioning
myself, was I ready for the PT.  I had a bad cold for about 6 weeks
Oct-Nov and couldn‘t run for this period, but in early Nov I started
jogging, did the 2.4 km test as a yardstick, and really worked hard on the
situps, pushups, and stairs  I live on the 11th floor. Sean, the technique
for pushups is absolutely important.  Note that your arms must be directly
below your shoulders. The preparation I did sure did the trick. But Nick
you‘re experience made me laugh.
I am waiting for some medical stuff to arrive at the MO so I can proceed to
my officer board meeting at the armoury.  Still a little more to do but it
sure gets you excited.  My thanks to all on the list who have helped me so
far. Good luck Nick, Sean!
Steve
  -----Original Message-----
  From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Nick Butler
  Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 11:25 PM
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: RE: Reserve PT
  My PT test was... well... I won‘t say a joke because it wasn‘t, but I‘ll
be the first to admit that I‘ve got lots of work to do before I head off to
Infantry School in May.  My main problem was my ludicrous lack of
coordination for reasons unknown when I did the step test.  Basically it
consists of walking up and down two steps to a cadence set by a tape counted
off.  Everything else I got through okay, but I‘m committing myself to major
improvements before I leave for RESO Ph. 1 in May.  I‘m planning a broad mix
of weight and non-weight strength training, mixed with my penchant for
martial arts, and I have to get some cold weather gear to start running
because I sorely lack it.  I‘m going trekking in Costa Rica for a while in
February as well to bolster my endurance I‘ll be doing plenty of long hikes
with a respectable pack load and such, and I figure that will help out.  I
was jokingly instructed to set up the Regiment‘s Jung! le Warfare School
while I‘m there during the Men‘s Mess Dinner last week...
  In any case, to all those preparing for the tests, just relax, get lots of
sleep, and don‘t stress about it.  In the interviews just look over what Mr.
Harwood mentioned, be sure to make lots of eye contact and practice answers
to questions you think you‘re likely to be asked.
  For whoever was interested in hearing our progress as we join, right now
I‘m waiting for Brigade to get stood back up from holidays so that the last
of my paperwork comes through, the Regt. expects to enrol me fully in early
January, and I will be starting a pre-study course shortly thereafter with 6
others preparing for a career as an officer... being myself, a second RESO
Officer Cadet, a DEO, two NCM‘s going to RMC next year, and two two SNCO‘s
who are being commissioned.
  I‘ll keep anyone interested posted of future developments.
  Paratus,
  Nick
  >From: "Steve Harwood"
  >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  >To:
  >Subject: RE: Reserve PT
  >Date: Wed, 27 Dec 2000 22:26:23 -0500
  >
  >Matt, I echo Sean‘s advice. I did my PT two weeks ago and I passed it
with
  >a breeze and even surprised myself. Make sure you can do your pushups and
  >sit-ups and get into good cardiovascular shape by doing some stairs my
  >earlier advice in the crummy weather. If I can do the PT anyone can. The
  >interview was not difficult either. Like I was told in this forum, look
the
  >interviewer in the eyes, be sure of your answers, read up and research
  >Canada‘s Defence Policies, current peacekeeping engagements, and know why
  >you want to join. My interview lasted about 2 hours because I am going
  >direct entry officer.
  >
  >Good Luck and be prepared.
  >
  >Steve
  >
  >-----Original Message-----
  >From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
  >Behalf Of Pte Sean
  >Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 9:11 PM
  >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  >Subject: Re: Reserve PT
  >
  >
  >Thats a tough call. I dont know exactly how they run things, but I know
that
  >I was ACCEPTED in April, and I barely got onto my QL2 which started 7
weeks
  >later. If I were you I‘d try to do it earlier than that...say, mid Feb.
Mind
  >you if you don‘t feel you are ready to do all the testing, then its
better
  >to wait. But the test itself is nothing strenuous, so dont worry about it
  >too much. You want to get your application all ready to go, complete with
  >your finished interview and fitness test, while still taking into
  >consideration that they have to run a security check on you, which from
what
  >I hear is what takes the most time. I finished all of my stuff at the
  >beginning of March and I was sworn in April 6. They had to really move to
  >get me onto course...i didnt know for sure when i was going until the
week
  >before i left.
  >
  >All I‘m saying is its better to get it in a little early as opposed to a
  >week too late, because it would really suck if you didnt get on course.
  >Sean
  >
  >
  > >ok.
  > >that‘s pretty cool.
  > >I want to call teh PT administratorfor lack of proper terms and set
an
  > >appointment for about April.
  > >All that I‘ve got left is the PT Test and the interview.
  > >If I did the test in April, and then had the interview shortly
thereafter,
  > >I‘d still be able to get on an Infantry QL2/3 for this summer, right?
  > > -Matt B.
  > >--------------------------------------------------------
  > >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  > >message body.
  > >
  >
  >_________________________________________________________________
  >Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
  >Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
years
  >of age and older!
  >
  >
  >
  >Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
nor
  >the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
  >seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and
expressly
  >disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
  >--------------------------------------------------------
  >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  >message body.
  >
  >--------------------------------------------------------
  >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  >message body.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
--
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove
yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the
account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Nick,
I‘d be interested in how you make out. I laughed when you 
mentioned about
your coordination problem with the stairs. I hadn‘t done any stairs test 
since
highschool and I am not the greatest dancer either. I had prepared 
myself
aerobically but did not know how I would be able to manage the 
cadence.
The fellow before me was a police officer getting into the reserves. I 
thought
that he‘d be in shape already so I was listening to the taped cadence 
while he
was in the next room. After 15 minutes of the stairs he came out 
drenched,
red-faced, and his tongue was hanging out. This really psyched me 
out and
I began to wonder why I was there, questioningmyself, was I ready 
for the
PT. I had a bad cold for about 6 weeks Oct-Nov and couldn‘t run 
for this
period, but in early Nov I started jogging, did the 2.4 km test as a 
yardstick,
and really worked hard on the situps, pushups, and stairs  I live on 
the 11th
floor. Sean, the technique for pushups is absolutely important. 
Note that
your arms must be directly below your shoulders. The preparation I did 
sure did
the trick.But Nick you‘re experience made me 
laugh.
I am
waiting for some medical stuff to arrive at the MO so I can proceed to 
my
officer board meeting at the armoury. Still a little more to do 
but it
sure gets you excited. My thanks to all on the list who have 
helped me so
far. Good luck Nick, Sean!
Steve
  -----Original Message-----From: 
owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Nick
  ButlerSent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 11:25 
PMTo:
  army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: RE: Reserve 
PT
  My PT test was... well... I won‘t say a joke because it wasn‘t, 
but I‘ll
  be the first to admit that I‘ve got lots of work to do before I head 
off to
  Infantry School in May. My main problem was my ludicrous lack of 
  coordination for reasons unknown when I did the step test. 
Basically
  it consists of walking up and down two steps to a cadence set by a 
tape
  counted off. Everything elseI got through okay, but I‘m 
committing
  myself to major improvements before I leave for RESO Ph. 1 in 
May. I‘m
  planning a broad mix of weight and non-weight strength training, mixed 
with my
  penchant for martial arts, and I have to get some cold weather gear to 
start
  running because I sorely lack it. I‘m going trekking in Costa 
Rica for a
  while in February as well to bolster my endurance I‘ll be doing 
plenty of
  long hikes with a respectable pack load and such, and I figure that 
will help
  out. I was jokingly instructed to set up the Regiment‘s Jung! le 
Warfare
  School while I‘m there during the Men‘s Mess Dinner last week...

  In any case, to all those preparing for the tests, just relax, 
get lots
  of sleep, and don‘t stress about it. In the interviews just look 
over
  what Mr. Harwood mentioned, be sure to make lots of eye contact and 
practice
  answers to questions you think you‘re likely to be asked.

  For whoever was interested in hearing our progress as we join, 
right now
  I‘m waiting for Brigade to get stood back up from holidays so that the 
last of
  my paperwork comes through, the Regt. expects to enrol me fully in 
early
  January, and I will be starting a pre-study course shortly thereafter
  with6 others preparing for a career as an officer... being 
myself, a
  second RESO Officer Cadet, a DEO, two NCM‘s going to RMC next year, 
and two
  two SNCO‘s who are being commissioned.

  I‘ll keep anyone interested posted of future developments.

  Paratus,

  Nick



  gtFrom: "Steve Harwood" 
  gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  gtTo: 
  gtSubject: RE: Reserve PT
  gtDate: Wed, 27 Dec 2000 22:26:23 -0500
  gt
  gtMatt, I echo Sean‘s advice. I did my PT two weeks ago 
and I
  passed it with
  gta breeze and even surprised myself. Make sure you can 
do your
  pushups and
  gtsit-ups and get into good cardiovascular shape by doing 
some
  stairs my
  gtearlier advice in the crummy weather. If I can do the 
PT
  anyone can. The
  gtinterview was not difficult either. Like I was told in 
this
  forum, look the
  gtinterviewer in the eyes, be sure of your answers, read 
up and
  research
  gtCanada‘s Defence Policies, current peacekeeping 
engagements,
  and know why
  gtyou want to join. My interview lasted about 2 hours 
because I
  am going
  gtdirect entry officer.
  gt
  gtGood Luck and be prepared.
  gt
  gtSteve
  gt
  gt-----Original Message-----
  gtFrom: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
  gtBehalf Of Pte Sean
  gtSent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 9:11 PM
  gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  gtSubject: Re: Reserve PT
  gt
  gt
  gtThats a tough call. I dont know exactly how they run 
things,
  but I know that
  gtI was ACCEPTED in April, and I barely got onto my QL2 
which
  started 7 weeks
  gtlater. If I were you I‘d try to do it earlier than 
that...say,
  mid Feb. Mind
  gtyou if you don‘t feel you are ready to do all the 
testing, then
  its better
  gtto wait. But the test itself is nothing strenuous, so 
dont
  worry about it
  gttoo much. You want to get your application all ready to 
go,
  complete with
  gtyour finished interview and fitness test, while still 
taking
  into
  gtconsideration that they have to run a security check on 
you,
  which from what
  gtI hear is what takes the most time. I finished all of 
my stuff
  at the
  gtbeginning of March and I was sworn in April 6. They had 
to
  really move to
  gtget me onto course...i didnt know for sure when i was 
going
  until the week
  gtbefore i left.
  gt
  gtAll I‘m saying is its better to get it in a little 
early as
  opposed to a
  gtweek too late, because it would really suck if you 
didnt get on
  course.
  gtSean
  gt
  gt
  gt gtok.
  gt gtthat‘s pretty cool.
  gt gtI want to call teh PT administratorfor lack of 
proper
  terms and set an
  gt gtappointment for about April.
  gt gtAll that I‘ve got left is the PT Test and the 
interview.
  gt gtIf I did the test in April, and then had the 
interview
  shortly thereafter,
  gt gtI‘d still be able to get on an Infantry QL2/3 for 
this
  summer, right?
  gt gt -Matt B.
  gt 
gt--------------------------------------------------------
  gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
message
  gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
  gt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
the
  gt gtmessage body.
  gt gt
  gt

gt__________________________________________________________
_______
  gtGet your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at 
 http://budweiser.com 
  gtBudweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is 
for
  consumers 21 years
  gtof age and older!
  gt
  gt
  gt
  gtDisclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of 
  BUDWEISER beer nor
  gtthe operator of this E-Mail service or their respective 
  affiliates have
  gtseen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this 
e-mail
  and expressly
  gtdisclaim all liability for the content in whole and in 
part.

gt--------------------------------------------------------
  gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
  gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  gtmessage body.
  gt

gt--------------------------------------------------------
  gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
  gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  gtmessage body.


  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: 
To
  remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from
  the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" 
in the
  message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 28 Dec 2000 08:35:30 -0700*
I‘ve seen the timetable for the new 16 day QL2 - PO 408 PT has been removed
- - there is no longer any requirement for soldiers to meet any physical
training requirements as part of their QL2 training.
but keep working out - I haven‘t heard of any movement to take PT out fo the
3s and up.....
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 28 Dec 2000 10:48:20 -0500*
Related to the subject of pushups, make sure that you know the technique 
that will be expected when you do the test itself, and in my case we were 
not required to put our chests to the ground fully, just to reach the point 
at which the elbow forms a right-angle with the floor.  When you "practise" 
them, use this technique, but you will find the changing the direction in 
which your hands point, ie inward, outward, etc will help to target 
muscles differently and provide a more thorough work out.  I generally do 
three sets a night before I go to bed, one of "standard" ie CF style, one 
with fingers point in almost but not quite interlocked, and one on my 
knuckles which I find most easy, oddly enough, we do so many in my martial 
arts and I find they strain the wrist less.
As I mentioned, I am planning on taking up running shortly, though I think 
it will be of the treadmill variety until it gets warmer, and I do a variety 
of cardio-boosting activities as well, all of which I will increase.
At the dinner I made the mistake of telling a WO who was giving me advice 
that I‘d "start running when it gets warm enough", to which he smirkingly 
replied, "what do you mean, it‘s a balmy -20 out there, that‘s about good 
enough, isn‘t it?"  He happens to be the only reservist I have ever seen who 
has all his Goretex kit, so I guess it suffices for him!!!
I wish I still had my old apartment for the stairs, but I life in a shared 
house right now, but Peterborough‘s full of lovely hills I‘ll soon be 
running up and down, and there‘s always steppers.  I don‘t expect I‘ll be 
the absolute fittest in my serial this summer, because in all honesty I‘m 
not in the best shape... yet.  By the time I leave I want to settle 
comfortably into the middle of the pack and build up from there, and just 
keep my head in the game for the whole summer.
Which brings me to one other piece of advice passed to me from a friend who 
took the BUD/S U.S. Navy SEAL selection...  He told me to keep goals 
simple.  Don‘t set your goal as making it through a course as a whole.  He 
set simple, accomplishable goals, being to make it to the next meal.  This 
was the only set of goals he used, and it made everything break down into 
simple, manageable sections.  It worked, though unfortunately he was RTU‘d 
due to an injury tore a tendon.
Best of luck to all on course in the near future, and happy holidays and New 
Year to all.
Paratus
Nick Butler
>From: "Steve Harwood" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>Date: Thu, 28 Dec 2000 08:29:03 -0500
>
>Nick, I‘d be interested in how you make out.  I laughed when you mentioned
>about your coordination problem with the stairs. I hadn‘t done any stairs
>test since highschool and I am not the greatest dancer either.  I had
>prepared myself aerobically but did not know how I would be able to manage
>the cadence.  The fellow before me was a police officer getting into the
>reserves. I thought that he‘d be in shape already so I was listening to the
>taped cadence while he was in the next room.  After 15 minutes of the 
>stairs
>he came out drenched, red-faced, and his tongue was hanging out.  This
>really psyched me out and I began to wonder why I was there, questioning
>myself, was I ready for the PT.  I had a bad cold for about 6 weeks
>Oct-Nov and couldn‘t run for this period, but in early Nov I started
>jogging, did the 2.4 km test as a yardstick, and really worked hard on the
>situps, pushups, and stairs  I live on the 11th floor. Sean, the 
>technique
>for pushups is absolutely important.  Note that your arms must be directly
>below your shoulders. The preparation I did sure did the trick. But Nick
>you‘re experience made me laugh.
>
>I am waiting for some medical stuff to arrive at the MO so I can proceed to
>my officer board meeting at the armoury.  Still a little more to do but it
>sure gets you excited.  My thanks to all on the list who have helped me so
>far. Good luck Nick, Sean!
>
>Steve
>   -----Original Message-----
>   From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of Nick Butler
>   Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 11:25 PM
>   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>   Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>
>
>   My PT test was... well... I won‘t say a joke because it wasn‘t, but I‘ll
>be the first to admit that I‘ve got lots of work to do before I head off to
>Infantry School in May.  My main problem was my ludicrous lack of
>coordination for reasons unknown when I did the step test.  Basically it
>consists of walking up and down two steps to a cadence set by a tape 
>counted
>off.  Everything else I got through okay, but I‘m committing myself to 
>major
>improvements before I leave for RESO Ph. 1 in May.  I‘m planning a broad 
>mix
>of weight and non-weight strength training, mixed with my penchant for
>martial arts, and I have to get some cold weather gear to start running
>because I sorely lack it.  I‘m going trekking in Costa Rica for a while in
>February as well to bolster my endurance I‘ll be doing plenty of long 
>hikes
>with a respectable pack load and such, and I figure that will help out.  I
>was jokingly instructed to set up the Regiment‘s Jung! le Warfare School
>while I‘m there during the Men‘s Mess Dinner last week...
>
>   In any case, to all those preparing for the tests, just relax, get lots 
>of
>sleep, and don‘t stress about it.  In the interviews just look over what 
>Mr.
>Harwood mentioned, be sure to make lots of eye contact and practice answers
>to questions you think you‘re likely to be asked.
>
>   For whoever was interested in hearing our progress as we join, right now
>I‘m waiting for Brigade to get stood back up from holidays so that the last
>of my paperwork comes through, the Regt. expects to enrol me fully in early
>January, and I will be starting a pre-study course shortly thereafter with 
>6
>others preparing for a career as an officer... being myself, a second RESO
>Officer Cadet, a DEO, two NCM‘s going to RMC next year, and two two SNCO‘s
>who are being commissioned.
>
>   I‘ll keep anyone interested posted of future developments.
>
>   Paratus,
>
>   Nick
>
>
>   >From: "Steve Harwood"
>   >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>   >To:
>   >Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>   >Date: Wed, 27 Dec 2000 22:26:23 -0500
>   >
>   >Matt, I echo Sean‘s advice. I did my PT two weeks ago and I passed it
>with
>   >a breeze and even surprised myself. Make sure you can do your pushups 
>and
>   >sit-ups and get into good cardiovascular shape by doing some stairs my
>   >earlier advice in the crummy weather. If I can do the PT anyone can. 
>The
>   >interview was not difficult either. Like I was told in this forum, look
>the
>   >interviewer in the eyes, be sure of your answers, read up and research
>   >Canada‘s Defence Policies, current peacekeeping engagements, and know 
>why
>   >you want to join. My interview lasted about 2 hours because I am going
>   >direct entry officer.
>   >
>   >Good Luck and be prepared.
>   >
>   >Steve
>   >
>   >-----Original Message-----
>   >From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>   >Behalf Of Pte Sean
>   >Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 9:11 PM
>   >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>   >Subject: Re: Reserve PT
>   >
>   >
>   >Thats a tough call. I dont know exactly how they run things, but I know
>that
>   >I was ACCEPTED in April, and I barely got onto my QL2 which started 7
>weeks
>   >later. If I were you I‘d try to do it earlier than that...say, mid Feb.
>Mind
>   >you if you don‘t feel you are ready to do all the testing, then its
>better
>   >to wait. But the test itself is nothing strenuous, so dont worry about 
>it
>   >too much. You want to get your application all ready to go, complete 
>with
>   >your finished interview and fitness test, while still taking into
>   >consideration that they have to run a security check on you, which from
>what
>   >I hear is what takes the most time. I finished all of my stuff at the
>   >beginning of March and I was sworn in April 6. They had to really move 
>to
>   >get me onto course...i didnt know for sure when i was going until the
>week
>   >before i left.
>   >
>   >All I‘m saying is its better to get it in a little early as opposed to 
>a
>   >week too late, because it would really suck if you didnt get on course.
>   >Sean
>   >
>   >
>   > >ok.
>   > >that‘s pretty cool.
>   > >I want to call teh PT administratorfor lack of proper terms and set
>an
>   > >appointment for about April.
>   > >All that I‘ve got left is the PT Test and the interview.
>   > >If I did the test in April, and then had the interview shortly
>thereafter,
>   > >I‘d still be able to get on an Infantry QL2/3 for this summer, right?
>   > > -Matt B.
>   > >--------------------------------------------------------
>   > >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>   > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>   > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>   > >message body.
>   > >
>   >
>   >_________________________________________________________________
>   >Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
>   >Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
>years
>   >of age and older!
>   >
>   >
>   >
>   >Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
>nor
>   >the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
>   >seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and
>expressly
>   >disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
>   >--------------------------------------------------------
>   >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>   >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>   >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>   >message body.
>   >
>   >--------------------------------------------------------
>   >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>   >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>   >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>   >message body.
>
>
>----------------------------------------------------------------------------
>--
>   Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
>
>
>   -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove
>yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the
>account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 01:31:30 -0500*
Derrick is right, PT is not part of the new QL2. along with that the NBC 
aspect has been removed as well and many of the boring administrative 
lectures have been removed also. In fact everything was shortened except the 
C7, 10 aditional hours have been added to that.
For anyone going on their QL2 I wouldn‘t be to concerned with PT,I cant help 
but smile when I hear everyone talking about the fitness test, for the most 
part your getting worked up for nothing , as long as you can walk up the 
stairs of the armory you should be able to pass the test, its basically 
designed to keep people out that are gorssly out of shape, or have medical 
problems that they didnt disclose.
It reminds me of when I got my physical done. my buddy went in just before 
me and when he came out he hinted that they checked his prostate. I almost 
turned around and left that very second.  But it turns out I got all excited 
about nothing.
dont take my coments as a reason to stop doing PT , it has to do with 
personal pride , you can tell who really wants to be there by who does the  
extra work, the extra PT and studying you do on your own time is what 
seperates you from the other. Plus you instructors notice it, and that 
reflects well on your assesments.
good luck
chris
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 08:16:07 -0700*
Guys- I agree with Mr Crawford
I‘ve made a similar comment before, but will reiterate it again. I know you
soon to be soldiers are anxious, excited, worried, etc. That being said,
gleaning every single detail possible is not going to help much. Every
course is different, every instructor is different, and this crap is going
to bother you more, if you are counting on these little details, and
something changes.. "Oh My God!!!!! Tom said we only had to be able to do 25
push-ups, and the instructor says we have to do 30!!!!!" I know standards
have gone up and down over the years. I will tell you this - I have been a
"little heavy" most of my life. I like to think I was an excellent soldier
overall, and topped many of my courses, or was in the top one-third, or
whatever. Courses aside, I performed my jobs very well. I have always been
challenged by PT. The one point in my life that I was relatively in
shape.. I was playing rugby... I still didn‘t like PT. Granted, now that I‘m
getting a little older, I wish I had been more athletic over the years...so,
I am not suggesting you all become "lay-backers" and "round-boys". It is
good to prepare in any fashion. I just think some of you are expending huge
amounts of energy, to get every little detail, that, once you are on your
course, will be of very little actual value. You need to want to do this.
You need to have pride in yourself, and your unit. Your focus has to be
encompassing, as opposed to tiny details. Not trying to be a downer, not
saying you should not prepare at all. Just saying that your frame of mind is
the most important thing, in my opinion. As an instructor, I was always
amused by candidates who came into the course, thinking they had an edge,
because they had so much information gathered from prior courses. I think,
frankly, it may create a false confidence in some.Good luck. As usual, my
opinions only.
Ubique
MacFarlane
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 11:09:48 -0500*
As usual, Mr. McFarlane, I find your remarks most interesting and 
insightful.  I‘ll be the first myself to admit that I wish I were in better 
shape, I always have, and like you, I was at my peak playing rugby in 
highschool...  Coached by a vile Scotsman who believed that even -20 and a 
foot of snow on the ground was "a greaht day fer roogby football...", it was 
the only time I made running a common practise for myself.  My goal is not 
to overtrain, but to arrive in Gagetown this summer in such a state as to be 
able to enjoy to the extent possible PT and challenge myself with it.  I‘m 
actually looking forwrd to workouts which are a little less physically 
punishing than those which are part of my training in kung fu.  My kund fu 
teacher believes in following much of the exercise regimen he was taught in 
China years ago, it works very well but much of it requires generous use of 
Tiger Balm afterward!
I most want to make sure I represent not only myself, but my regiment well 
on the course, so I neither want to be a slacker nor the arrogant pack 
leader.  I‘m going to give it my best and hope it works well.
Incidentally, for the interest of all, today‘s National Post noted that DND 
has inked a $113-million deal with a Winnipeg firm to produce "outdoor 
clothing", which I suspect means the new "tease-the-soldier" gear is finally 
going to start appearing before too long.
Paratus
N.
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Reserve PT
>Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 08:16:07 -0700
>
>Guys- I agree with Mr Crawford
>I‘ve made a similar comment before, but will reiterate it again. I know you
>soon to be soldiers are anxious, excited, worried, etc. That being said,
>gleaning every single detail possible is not going to help much. Every
>course is different, every instructor is different, and this crap is going
>to bother you more, if you are counting on these little details, and
>something changes.. "Oh My God!!!!! Tom said we only had to be able to do 
>25
>push-ups, and the instructor says we have to do 30!!!!!" I know standards
>have gone up and down over the years. I will tell you this - I have been a
>"little heavy" most of my life. I like to think I was an excellent soldier
>overall, and topped many of my courses, or was in the top one-third, or
>whatever. Courses aside, I performed my jobs very well. I have always been
>challenged by PT. The one point in my life that I was relatively in
>shape.. I was playing rugby... I still didn‘t like PT. Granted, now that 
>I‘m
>getting a little older, I wish I had been more athletic over the 
>years...so,
>I am not suggesting you all become "lay-backers" and "round-boys". It is
>good to prepare in any fashion. I just think some of you are expending huge
>amounts of energy, to get every little detail, that, once you are on your
>course, will be of very little actual value. You need to want to do this.
>You need to have pride in yourself, and your unit. Your focus has to be
>encompassing, as opposed to tiny details. Not trying to be a downer, not
>saying you should not prepare at all. Just saying that your frame of mind 
>is
>the most important thing, in my opinion. As an instructor, I was always
>amused by candidates who came into the course, thinking they had an edge,
>because they had so much information gathered from prior courses. I think,
>frankly, it may create a false confidence in some.Good luck. As usual, my
>opinions only.
>Ubique
>MacFarlane
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:21:23 EST*
>From the perspective of an ‘almost new recruit‘, all of your comments were 
most helpful.
I guess the whole idea now is for us newbies to just shut up, work hard, go 
home and go to bed. Not to oversimplify, but I think I should take that 
approach a little more often, myself.
In no other place have I ever found myself in such good hands as I am now. 
Some of you old soldiers seem to have a way to cut through the bullsh*t and 
say what needs to be said, without making usme feel like complete asses. 
Much appreciated.
Thanks, all.
                -Matt B.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:59:36 -0500*
Okay, for anyone doing the PT test to get into the CF, don‘t get worried!  
They make you walk up and down a little step unit until your heart rate is 
up... they aren‘t trying to kill you, just raise your heart rate, then, in 
order to calculate your aerobic capacity, they time how long it takes for 
you to get from your target heart rate back down to resting heart rate... if 
it takes a REALLY long time then you aren‘t physically fit... and vice versa 
if you are.  Don‘t ask me the times, It‘s all put into an equation the 
considers your height, age, weight, etc. so it‘s different for every person, 
and I also don‘t know the exact equation.
The point is, that it‘s not a hard test there is NOTHING to worry about.  
Just keep in mind that for the push ups, and situps, they are not looking 
for the bare minimum, so do as many as you possibly can, don‘t just stop 
when you reach the cut off!  The whole thing will be over before you reall 
realize it!
Mason
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 13:13:33 -0500*
Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second.  PT will always be a 
part of the Army.  However, in spite of its importance, it is only a very 
small part of your day as a soldier.  It‘s not worth letting 40 mintues to 1 
hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the whole 
day.  It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to see the 
glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up and run 
every morning.  You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full" and 
realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do some 
pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day.
Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because I kept 
my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast.
Mason
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:25:41 -0700*
PT can be incorporated into any program by conducting the training prior to
the start of formal lectures - it‘s a great wake-up, but it‘s gone, and I‘m
guessing it will be verbotten for QL2 candidates - period
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Mason Fraser [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Friday, December 29, 2000 11:14 AM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: Reserve PT
> 
> Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second.  PT will always be a
> 
> part of the Army.  However, in spite of its importance, it is only a very 
> small part of your day as a soldier.  It‘s not worth letting 40 mintues to
> 1 
> hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the whole 
> day.  It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to see the
> 
> glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up and
> run 
> every morning.  You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full" and 
> realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do some
> 
> pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day.
> 
> Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because I
> kept 
> my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast.
> 
> Mason
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 23:12:35 *
A lot of great advice here. But I think the main thing that instructors want 
to see is drive. A soldier has to have motivation. If you give 100 percent 
of what YOU have during PT, things will go fine. People are judged by an 
individual standard when it comes to PT. As long as they see you pushing 
yourself, you‘ll be fine.
I think that somehow, someone will find time to do PT on QL2.
Peter
>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:25:41 -0700
>
>PT can be incorporated into any program by conducting the training prior to
>the start of formal lectures - it‘s a great wake-up, but it‘s gone, and I‘m
>guessing it will be verbotten for QL2 candidates - period
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From:Mason Fraser [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
> > Sent:Friday, December 29, 2000 11:14 AM
> > To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> > Subject:Re: Reserve PT
> >
> > Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second.  PT will always be 
>a
> >
> > part of the Army.  However, in spite of its importance, it is only a 
>very
> > small part of your day as a soldier.  It‘s not worth letting 40 mintues 
>to
> > 1
> > hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the whole
> > day.  It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to see 
>the
> >
> > glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up and
> > run
> > every morning.  You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full" and
> > realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do 
>some
> >
> > pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day.
> >
> > Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because I
> > kept
> > my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast.
> >
> > Mason
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 15:16:27 -0800*
What you must keep in mind is, even though formal PT is only 1 hour, the
rest of your job is physical as well.  The better shape you‘re in, the
easier it is to get through every physically challenging task.  You may only
run 5 km in the morning, but you may have to dig a trench, fill sand bags,
etc..........You may not have enough time to eat properly, so the more fit
you are, the more efficiently you use you body reserves.......
As a Field Engineer, it was nothing to do our morning run, then turn around
and build a bridge...Bailey...EWBB...Some days we ran back from our
training area, after a day of building OP‘s....
No one was ever told they were in too good a shape......At first I couldn‘t
move after training, but at the end of BTT, I was able to almost function
normally......
I always wished I prepared more, and ran more prior to starting my course...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

